# 14 pygos in a shoal



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

LOTS of pics coming..........



















These two are kissing


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Some full tank shots:









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

some closer shots..........









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

These two are the badasses of the shoal........

the bully:








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The regulator:








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

another of the big fatty - 9"








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

The water is cloudy so the pics came out fuzzy. I added two strip lights to take these pics. The cariba in the last pic, is one I got from Ash. This guy grew from 6-9" in 5 months, far outgrowing my other larger cariba. I picked him out because he looked different from the rest. The bully cariba wont' let anyone near his chill spot - smack in the middle of the tank. One of the big reds has been exhibiting breeding behavior, there is one other red the follows this one around. The baby caribe always hit the food at the same time. They have grown from about 3-4 inches to a solid 5 inches each.

Lemme know what you think


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

holy sh*t...that is a sick ass tank..







...beautiful...


----------



## Dizzo (Oct 19, 2003)




----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Dizzo said:


>


 ditto. that is amazing.

Joe


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

I think your tank and shoal are awesome


----------



## kody888 (Jan 20, 2004)

wow really great tank


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

Thats is an impressive shoal. You should make a feeding video


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

nice setup


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

That is an awesome shoal


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks all.........

heres a feeding pic:


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I love it. What size is ur tank?


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

that is sweet! isn't that a lot of fish in one tank??? hey, if it works I am all for the large shoal!!!! AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Awesome tank. I like how its all sand and then the rock in the left corner. Makes everything stand out more. That schoal should make for one hell of a frenzy.


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

Tanks and inhabitants look great. I too like the combo of sand and gravel in that corner. I agree that shoal will make a nice frenzy!


----------



## GSX-R (Nov 8, 2003)

Sweet:bowdown:







:bowdown:







:bowdown:







:bowdown:







:bowdown:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

do you caribe lose their color the older they get like natts do? or are some just more colorful than others?


----------



## Mindtrickz (Jan 18, 2004)

whats that sand ? damn that looks good and super natural where do you buy that? and does it work better than gravel??? is it easy to maintain?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

*AWESOME!!!*

Thats a Badass Shoal!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Mindtrickz said:


> whats that sand ? damn that looks good and super natural where do you buy that? and does it work better than gravel??? is it easy to maintain?


 BADASS shoal man! Cariba and nattereri? Thats a 180 right?

The sand is probably from home depot.... play sand, I found it hard to maintain.. for some reasons traumatics looks super clean though...maybe he knows a secret.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks all,

tank: 190 gal 72" x 25" x 26"
substrate: playsand, slate chips (left corner) The sand isn't too hard to maintain, having no problems w/ it.
decos: bamboo fancy plants, assorted other fake plants, real driftwood (3) pcs.
filtration: ac500, penguin 170, fluval 4 internal. Having SirNate build me a wet/dry.

The caribe seem to be losing their belly colors at 7", the reds change a lot.

I'll be posting more pics hopefully today!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

The big red:










and his gimp eyed friend:










sometimes these two act like they want to breed, notice the color of the little one.
his color changed back to normal w/in ten minutes of this pic.


----------



## dudelo560 (Oct 30, 2003)

holy sh*t...if that isnt the most amazing shoal ive ever seen !!!














....how much did that set up with the tank n filtration cost?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Awesome tank and shoal! How did you get that wood to be suspended up like that?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

whao, I like


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

dudelo560 - I bought the tank used, w/ lights, hoods, ac500 power head, 300w visitherm heater all for $600. The fish are worth: 9 cariba at an ave. of 60$ ea. + 5 reds at an ave. of $30 = $700 in fish. For the odds and ends, lets say $200. so the total is roughly worth $1500.

Tecknik the driftwood is wedged in there (front to back), it would be floating otherwize.


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

damn man that tank looks sweet


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

ok i admit i'm jealous







nice tank !!


----------



## dudelo560 (Oct 30, 2003)

wow man....that is an AMAZING tank...if i had that tank...i would never want to leave my house...wen i move into my own place when im older ill have a setup just like that


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

traumtic........... youre from lansing right??? i live close to charlotte......... have you ever been to pruess???? do you get your piranhas anywhere local????? bad ass tank............ big ass hell......................


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

kick ass tank


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

bow down ....very impressive


----------



## EsoxHunter (Feb 3, 2003)

Awesome tank, man you have to do a feeding video!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Great tank set up! i love the look, the Cariba are nice to..

You just need ALOT more filtration.. im surprized you havent lost any fish due to Amonia and Nitrite.. The Cloudy water(white-grey color) is an indicator your water is foul..

Water change!!!!!

great fish and tank layout.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks all, for bringing this back up









Ahh yes! filtration is very important w/ this many p's. All the fish are doing great, minus some scars from aggression. All of which have healed fully, and fast too. I'll be taking delivery of my new wet/dry setup tomorrow. It was built by SirNathan - a member here. I'll try to get a video as soon as I can.

phensway - yeah, I go to preuss once a week, I live less than a 2 miles from there. They have a nice store, although they usually only have reds/golds for p's. They also jack equiptment prices sky high. I've gotten my ps from george, ash, pedro, and some other members from p-fury.

thanks once again all


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

THAT IS KICK ASS MAN


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

What a beautiful tank setup & shaol of caribes... awesome [email protected][email protected]@!!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

traumatic said:


> Ahh yes! filtration is very important w/ this many p's. All the fish are doing great, minus some scars from aggression. All of which have healed fully, and fast too. I'll be taking delivery of my new wet/dry setup tomorrow. It was built by SirNathan - a member here. I'll try to get a video as soon as I can.


 he needs to hurry...

i could have had you one done in a day flat.. shipped out next day.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)




----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

holy shiet







that alot !!! nice setup and i hope mine shoal turn out like yours


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I am humbled.
















On behalf of all that is holy and pure, you must make some feeding videos.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Very nice! your p's look very happy.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Peacock said:


> he needs to hurry...
> 
> i could have had you one done in a day flat.. shipped out next day.


 you have no need to worry peacock, thanks for your comments.








to all others, thanks as well. New pics coming soon.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

omg


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

im just curious, Whats the nitrate level like?

i realy need to do some aquascaping like you, that looks great..


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking mixed shoal :nod: ...!


----------



## benhab (Mar 9, 2004)

that pygo shoal is exactly what I want to have , it looks great


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

cool man! I recently sold my 3 oddball redbellies. Now the shoal is reduced to 11. I'm noticing the extra room is making the fish happier. I have a new filtration system to set up this week so I'm sure this setup is gonna be even more badass pretty soon.

Heres' a new pic:


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Awesome set-up, that driftwood and sand makes it look awesome!~


----------



## pietpiranha (Apr 14, 2004)

oh my god! what a super tank







this is what i`m dreaming of








greetzzz john.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that is a kick ass shoal


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

very sweet. The many problems that can occur with a highly stocked shoal is why i am not a fan, not the bad ass look that your tank has. The set up is nice but the fish make the tank for me. Did you wash your sand before putting it in and how.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

traumatic said:


> Thanks all.........
> 
> heres a feeding pic:


 can you get to your water heater and furnace does the tank block air flow to the

furnace any troubles heating the house

real nice set up though














the fish look great


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

You can be very proud of your shoal and tank set up!!!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

hey guys,

first of all thanks for your graciousness!!!








I didn't know this came back up.

mr. freeze - Yes, I can get to the furnace and water heater. I have about 2 feet behind the tank to move around. I do have one minor problem if I want to open the vent in the basement. It blows over top of the far side tank and the water evaporates quicker than normal.

*update*
I have some new pics!!!

they aren't the best but here goes:


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

OK I'm done


----------



## T'S DENTICULATUS (Apr 4, 2004)

Nice set up man. Awsome Fish.


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

nice shoal.....thats one sweet ass tank too


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

first of all, SWEET TANK! second, do you have any problems with your fishies stirring up too much sand and making it cloudy. It seems like that many P's in a sand tank would make for cloudy water cause they move so fast. ?????

oh yeah, once more






















SWEET TANK


----------

